# Oh Hill no! Clinton’s stale presidential plan wrong for nation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More than five years ago, a Clinton confidant matter-of-factly described for me Hillary's Plan. She would resign as secretary of state after President Obama's first term, write a book and then run for president again.

Check, check, and, with Sunday's official launch, check again. Her to-do list is complete.

She stuck like glue to The Plan, which required years of misleading blabber from her and Bubba that she hadn't decided about 2016. Fish gotta swim, and a Clinton's gotta run, so there was never an iota of doubt.

But time has marched on and the world has changed, making The Plan, and her, look stuck in the past. What the great Murray Kempton wrote in 1965 of John Lindsay's first mayoral run - "He is fresh and everyone else is tired" - is not something anybody says of Hillary these days.

http://nypost.com/2015/04/11/oh-hill-no-clintons-presidential-plan-is-growing-stale/


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Beautiful now........Beautiful then................


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG!!! Serously? Who would BANG that!?!?
Just look at the feet and I'm gonna heave!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

FAPD said:


> OMG!!! Serously? Who would BANG that!?!?
> Just look at the feet and I'm gonna heave!


I'd hit it 
They didn't call me the Beastmaster for nothing


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> I'd hit it
> They didn't call me the Beastmaster for nothing


Andy, is that you?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I will be very honest here, there was a time I thought, "Ah, Hilary isn't such a bad looking woman. I cannot stand her, but hey, simply to look at, she's not so bad. NO TIPPER GORE, but whatever..."

My attitude changed. The more obnoxious she's become, the less attractive I find her, inside AND out. I cannot see her being worse that Barry as President, but worse than Bill by a long shot. More importantly, I really don't want to find out.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The one thing she WILL do if elected that Barry didn't?............Go for our guns!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

That's a man, baby!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

She is a distraction ... while dems are grooming fresh face candidate keeping heat away from him/her


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm just going to call it now. Anyone who doesn't vote for her is sexist. Clearly being married to a guy who was president qualified her to be a senator and secretary of state. She did great with those jobs, so she's obviously qualified to be the first woman president. Oh and let's not forget those pants. I mean come on, anyone with the courage to wear those pants has the courage to do anything.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> I'm just going to call it now. Anyone who doesn't vote for her is sexist. Clearly being married to a guy who was president qualified her to be a senator and secretary of state. She did great with those jobs, so she's obviously qualified to be the first woman president. Oh and let's not forget those pants. I mean come on, anyone with the courage to wear those pants has the courage to do anything.


First, in a nod to *FTH*, I would not doubt it that the party is looking at it this way, but HILLARY is looking at it 100% for REAL and I truly think she believes she's OWED that job.

To respond to the above by *HH*, I wish Conde Rice would run and I would show the world I'm NOT a sexist OR a racist. He turned his back on the Republicans, but if Colin Powell ran, I'd give him a serious consideration. Cornell West, BRING HIM ON! I'm interested!

We're not racists or sexist in the Republican party, we just want the RIGHT people (emphasis on 'RIGHT') to run. I'm not even Tea Party, I'm more main stream. But don't worry, *HH*, I get the joke and have always loved your sense of humor.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

AWESOME TUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It will be just like 08. She could burn a basket of puppies on live television and her dopes will vote for her...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Best analogy I've ever read.....burn a basket of puppies....TOO FUNNY. And if she did, she would claim they were Republican puppies sent by W. to destroy the middle class and lead us into an unjust war over non-existent KMD-Kittens of Mass Destruction and even though she supported the idea on face value, deep down she KNEW from the start it was all a ruse just to screw with the American people, but now, NOW that SHE is running, all will be well again and she could finally show the world just how EVIL W. was from the start, which of course was her aim from day 1.

The Teletubbies would all get cabinet offices, I would bet on it. The public would find them adorable but HILLARY would be able to totally control them with an iron fist.


----------

